# Rock Shox Reverb hydraulic fluid - mineral oil?



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Simple question:
Rock Shox Reverb hydraulic fluid: what is it? Mineral Oil?

Followup question:
Anyone tried putting this hydro fluid into Shimano brakes?

I'm doing this in a pinch and I expect to get flak from some of you out here, but cant see why I should put $25/liter mineral oil in my brakes when I have the RS fluid and other industrial hydraulic fluids (mineral oil base) lying around the shop. 

BTW - I've used industrial 10-wt hydraulic fluid in my Fox Talas rebuilds and everything works good.

-S


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Simple question:
> Rock Shox Reverb hydraulic fluid: what is it? Mineral Oil?
> -S


IIRC, it is 2.5wt suspension fluid.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The fluid in the post is suspension oil; the fluid in the hydraulic line looks like mineral oil.

As long as you are using the right fluid in the right application, don't sweat what the brand says. In fact, especially with DOT fluid, there are many options available that perform exceedingly well.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmmmm.... sounds safe enough... I'm going to top up the saints with it. *fingers crossed* 

-S


----------



## MadCrow (Apr 26, 2014)

So the conclusion was..... Just wondering because ive got two bottles of Rockshox reverb fluid laying around and need to bleed my saints...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The fluid in the post and the line is 2.5wt suspension fluid. In a pinch you can use 5wt for the line. 

In the case of Shimano brakes, its mineral oil, not DOT fluid, not suspension fluid, not water.


----------



## MadCrow (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, need to order some Shimano mineral oil in that case.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

baby oil at wally world. 

dead cheap, dead simple, won't hurt your shimano brakes

NO, don't do this. brake performance will be sluggish, get the proper shimano branded stuff


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Shimano is very specific about using their mineral oil... Not sure how it differs but not worth the risk IMO. I think other than Shimano oil will void warranty.


----------

